# [email protected] was not found



## tulkas4 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tried many times unsuccesfully to start playing Broken Sword 4.At first, I was getting a notice that binkw32.dll could not be found. Accordingly, I went and downloading the .dll and inserted it into system32, but now I'm getting the following message:
"The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library binkw32.dll."

cpu IP4 2,8Ghz
Ram 512MB
Hard disc memory 40GB
video card Trident cyberalladinp-4
Op.Sys Microsoft XP

Already have followed the 9 steps.

Any wild guesses???thx


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the game's system requirements. I don't think it can be played with onboard graphics.

From the Downloads tab at http://www.broken-sword.com/


> Please note that onboard graphics chips that do not support vertex shaders do not meet the minimum requirements for playing Broken Sword 4


----------



## tulkas4 (Dec 12, 2004)

sorry but i'm not following as i am not that experienced in such terminology....

is there something i have to do to fix the problem or i found myself in a deadend?

thanx


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

It sounds like your computer does not meet the minimum requirements for the game. Check each of the orange links in my signature to test your specs against the minimum.

Also, follow the "Posting System Specs" link in my signature, and follow the instructions there to post your full specs for us. Use Everest to find the specs - there is a link to instructions on how to use it in the Posting System Specs thread. We especially need a bit more info about your video card.

If your system doesn't meet the minimum specs, you won't be able to run the game. You'll need to upgrade the parts which don't meet the specs - your video card, for example.


----------



## tulkas4 (Dec 12, 2004)

My video card is a Trident CyberALLADIN-P4 v6.4612.221CD_SE_NP (32MB)X2=64MB

It seems that this is causing the problem since it asks for 128MB....frustrating...thanx anyway!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

You could buy a video card which meets the minimum specs. If you would like recommendations, just let us know, and provide the brand and model of your motherboard for us (so we know what type of card to recommend). Note that you may need to upgrade your power supply if you get a bigger video card though.


----------

